# Cerruti:"A Milano uno stadio per ricchi, da soli 60.000 tifosi".



## admin (11 Novembre 2021)

Alberto Cerruti a calciomercato.com sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter:"Un grande derby, con un grande pubblico, anche se con appena 57.000 tifosi, equivalenti al 75 per cento della capienza di San Siro, causa restrizioni per il Covid. Al di là della partita, che è il quadro, tutti hanno giustamente sottolineato l’importanza della cornice, cioè lo spettacolo offerto dai tifosi. Così è cresciuto il rammarico per non avere rivisto lo stadio pieno, come nell’ultimo derby pre-pandemia quando gli spettatori, tra paganti e abbonati, furono 75.817. E allora sorge spontanea una domanda: perché il nuovo stadio di Milano, di proprietà delle due squadre, dovrebbe avere una capienza di 60.000 spettatori soltanto, 20.000 in meno cioè di quanti ne può ospitare attualmente San Siro?

Si può discutere se sia giusto o meno costruire un nuovo impianto, invece di ristrutturare quello attuale che fino a cinque anni fa, non cinquanta, ha ospitato una finale di Champions League tra le due squadre di Madrid. Non si dovrebbe, invece, assolutamente discutere sul fatto che lo stadio del futuro non può avere una capienza inferiore all’attuale. Visto che si parla tanto dei moderni impianti costruiti in Europa, vale la pena ricordare che cosa è successo, tra Inghilterra, Spagna e Germania.

Il leggendario Wembley, dove il 14 novembre 1973 Fabio Capello segnò il gol della prima storica vittoria dell’Italia in casa dell’Inghilterra, che aveva una capienza di 82.000 spettatori, è stato abbattuto e nello stesso spazio è stato costruito il nuovo Wembley che ora può ospitare 90.000 tifosi. Dalla casa della Nazionale a quella dei club, ecco altri due esempi.

Il vecchio Higbury, mitico tempio dell’Arsenal, dove gli azzurri campioni del mondo di Vittorio Pozzo furono ribattezzati “i leoni di Highbury”, che conteneva 38.419 non esiste più perché oggi il club in cui è cresciuto professionalmente Ivan Gazidis gioca nel modernissimo Emirates Stadium, che può ospitare 60.260 tifosi.

E ancora: il Tottenham è passato dal mitico White Hart Lane al modernissimo Hotspur Stadium, la nuova casa di Antonio Cinte, passando da una capienza di 36.284 posti a una di 62.062.

In Spagna, mentre il famosissimo Bernabeu, costruito nel 1947 in pieno centro, è stato completamente ristrutturato, grazie ai lavori effettuati anche di notte, nei giorni feriali e festivi, la vecchia casa dell’Atletico Madrid, il Vicente Calderon dove potevano entrare 54.000 persone è stata abbattuta e ora la squadra di Simeone si prepara a ospitare il Milan nel Wanda Metropolitano dove possono entrare 67.000 tifosi.

Infine, il Bayern Monaco ha abbandonato l’Olympiastadion in cui entravano 69.000 tifosi e ora vince nell’Allianz Arena aperta a 75.000 tifosi. Come si vede, tutti hanno costruito stadi più grandi e non più piccoli dei precedenti.

Con l’aggravante, nel caso di San Siro e del suo possibile erede, che a Milano gli spettatori che assistono alle gare di Inter e Milan sono quasi sempre più di 60.000 e non soltanto nei derby. Nell’ultima stagione con stadi aperti al cento per cento, infatti, per Inter-Lecce i paganti furono 64.188, mentre per Milan-Bescia furono 56.691, in pratica quanti ne sono entrati nell’ultimo derby. Con la punta dei 72.738 per la semifinale d’andata di coppa Italia tra Milan e Juventus.

Questi sono fatti, non opinioni, che dovrebbero far riflettere e invece vengono ignorati da chi promette impianti con attività ad essi collegati che vivranno tutto l’anno, con grandi benefici economici per i club. La conseguenza, così, è chiara. Ventimila tifosi non potranno più vedere i derby e le grandi sfide delle coppe europee, per cui a questo danno evidente si aggiungerà una beffa altrettanto evidente, perché i prezzi dei biglietti saliranno e andare allo stadio diventerà un privilegio riservato ai ricchi, negato soprattutto a chi vorrebbe arrivare da altre città e già dovrebbe spendere più di chi abita a Milano.

Se si verificherà, infatti, quello che sostiene il presidente del Milan, Scaroni, secondo cui uno stadio moderno richiamerà più tifosi, la rabbia di chi entrerà pagando molto di più e di chi non troverà posto aumenterà in proporzione, vista la capienza ridotta del nuovo stadio. E allora meditate tifosi, meditate. Perché Inter e Milan non meritano di diventare più grandi in uno stadio più piccolo".


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Novembre 2021)

Perché quando i porci torinesi hanno alzato una scatoletta da 40.000 posti nessuno è andato a fare le pulci agli agnelli?Ogni cosa che ci riguarda deve avere il parere di cani e porci.Io inizierei,per esempio,al primo Milan-fogna nel nuovo stadio a far entrare solo 60.000 milanisti,poi vedi che lo stadio basta.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Alberto Cerruti a calciomercato.com sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter:"Un grande derby, con un grande pubblico, anche se con appena 57.000 tifosi, equivalenti al 75 per cento della capienza di San Siro, causa restrizioni per il Covid. Al di là della partita, che è il quadro, tutti hanno giustamente sottolineato l’importanza della cornice, cioè lo spettacolo offerto dai tifosi. Così è cresciuto il rammarico per non avere rivisto lo stadio pieno, come nell’ultimo derby pre-pandemia quando gli spettatori, tra paganti e abbonati, furono 75.817. E allora sorge spontanea una domanda: perché il nuovo stadio di Milano, di proprietà delle due squadre, dovrebbe avere una capienza di 60.000 spettatori soltanto, 20.000 in meno cioè di quanti ne può ospitare attualmente San Siro?
> 
> Si può discutere se sia giusto o meno costruire un nuovo impianto, invece di ristrutturare quello attuale che fino a cinque anni fa, non cinquanta, ha ospitato una finale di Champions League tra le due squadre di Madrid. Non si dovrebbe, invece, assolutamente discutere sul fatto che lo stadio del futuro non può avere una capienza inferiore all’attuale. Visto che si parla tanto dei moderni impianti costruiti in Europa, vale la pena ricordare che cosa è successo, tra Inghilterra, Spagna e Germania.
> 
> ...


Se faranno uno stadio da 60000 è solo per ricchi ha ragione.

Un biglietto costerà uno sproposito, e la gente farà a gomitate per averlo.

A Milano lo stadio non dovrebbe essere meno di 70000, meglio 75000.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Alberto Cerruti a calciomercato.com sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter:"Un grande derby, con un grande pubblico, anche se con appena 57.000 tifosi, equivalenti al 75 per cento della capienza di San Siro, causa restrizioni per il Covid. Al di là della partita, che è il quadro, tutti hanno giustamente sottolineato l’importanza della cornice, cioè lo spettacolo offerto dai tifosi. Così è cresciuto il rammarico per non avere rivisto lo stadio pieno, come nell’ultimo derby pre-pandemia quando gli spettatori, tra paganti e abbonati, furono 75.817. E allora sorge spontanea una domanda: perché il nuovo stadio di Milano, di proprietà delle due squadre, dovrebbe avere una capienza di 60.000 spettatori soltanto, 20.000 in meno cioè di quanti ne può ospitare attualmente San Siro?
> 
> Si può discutere se sia giusto o meno costruire un nuovo impianto, invece di ristrutturare quello attuale che fino a cinque anni fa, non cinquanta, ha ospitato una finale di Champions League tra le due squadre di Madrid. Non si dovrebbe, invece, assolutamente discutere sul fatto che lo stadio del futuro non può avere una capienza inferiore all’attuale. Visto che si parla tanto dei moderni impianti costruiti in Europa, vale la pena ricordare che cosa è successo, tra Inghilterra, Spagna e Germania.
> 
> ...


grazie cerruti, lo dico da 1 anno.

prima che sia finito se ne accorgeranno tutti del catorcio che stiamo tirando su per guadagnare 100 anzichè 98.
tempo al tempo.

d'altro canto siamo in mano a dei rabbini.


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Se faranno uno stadio da 60000 è solo per ricchi ha ragione.
> 
> Un biglietto costerà uno sproposito, e la gente farà a gomitate per averlo.
> 
> A Milano lo stadio non dovrebbe essere meno di 70000, meglio 75000.


Vedila così, se lo stadio lo fanno per ricchi non potranno presentarsi con gente raccattata negli ospedali o nelle Rsa.


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2021)

Passando da 80.000 persone a soli 60.000 ci perdi il 25% della capienza.
Quelli sono soldi persi... SE NON ALZI I PREZZI.
Quindi i prezzi saliranno del 33% rispetto ad ora. E questa percentuale e la percentuale MINIMA per non perdere soldi.
Se ne vorranno guadagnare addirittura di più rispetto ad ora i tifosi devono aspettarsi un aumento del 50%.

E chiaro che tutti noi vogliamo un Milan più ricco.
E quindi è inevitabile che sono i tifosi a dovere fare entrare più soldi visto la proprietà non ne vuole sapere di spendere soldi...
Avrei preferito che al posto di fare spendere più soldi ad ogni tifoso ne facessero entrare di più... Però un Milan Salernitana non farà mai 90.000 spettatori...

Il loro ragionamento ci sta tutto. E la legge del mercato.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Alberto Cerruti a calciomercato.com sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter:"Un grande derby, con un grande pubblico, anche se con appena 57.000 tifosi, equivalenti al 75 per cento della capienza di San Siro, causa restrizioni per il Covid. Al di là della partita, che è il quadro, tutti hanno giustamente sottolineato l’importanza della cornice, cioè lo spettacolo offerto dai tifosi. Così è cresciuto il rammarico per non avere rivisto lo stadio pieno, come nell’ultimo derby pre-pandemia quando gli spettatori, tra paganti e abbonati, furono 75.817. E allora sorge spontanea una domanda: perché il nuovo stadio di Milano, di proprietà delle due squadre, dovrebbe avere una capienza di 60.000 spettatori soltanto, 20.000 in meno cioè di quanti ne può ospitare attualmente San Siro?
> 
> Si può discutere se sia giusto o meno costruire un nuovo impianto, invece di ristrutturare quello attuale che fino a cinque anni fa, non cinquanta, ha ospitato una finale di Champions League tra le due squadre di Madrid. Non si dovrebbe, invece, assolutamente discutere sul fatto che lo stadio del futuro non può avere una capienza inferiore all’attuale. Visto che si parla tanto dei moderni impianti costruiti in Europa, vale la pena ricordare che cosa è successo, tra Inghilterra, Spagna e Germania.
> 
> ...


E' una riflessione giusta. La capienza è giusta per la media degli spettatori attuali. Bisogna capire quale sarebbe la media in uno stadio nuovo a Milano tra molti anni.

Chiaramente insufficiente per le partite di cartello e la Champions.

Di base il ragionamento è quello fatto dai gobbi anni fa. Ne abbiamo viste le conseguenze, proteste della tifoseria continue per gli aumenti dei prezzi. In un nuovo San Siro da 60 mila posti sarebbe inevitabile vedere la stessa cosa. Penso che i biglietti per le partite di cartello volerebbero subito a cifre assurde, oltre ad essere introvabili.

Quello che stona è che i costi dichiarati per lo stadio sono altissimi, smisurati per uno da 60 mila posti.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Novembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Passando da 80.000 persone a soli 60.000 ci perdi il 25% della capienza.
> Quelli sono soldi persi... SE NON ALZI I PREZZI.
> Quindi i prezzi saliranno del 33% rispetto ad ora. E questa percentuale e la percentuale MINIMA per non perdere soldi.
> Se ne vorranno guadagnare addirittura di più rispetto ad ora i tifosi devono aspettarsi un aumento del 50%.
> ...


Ci sta relativamente, siamo in grado di fare 65/70000 a ogni partita sia noi che l'Inter.

Fai uno stadio più grande e abbassi i prezzi, così tutti contenti.

E poi nessuno vieta di aumentare i prezzi quando sai che ci saranno più di 70000 mila spettatori.

Cosi si rischia che le famiglie non vanno più allo stadio.


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Passando da 80.000 persone a soli 60.000 ci perdi il 25% della capienza.
> Quelli sono soldi persi... SE NON ALZI I PREZZI.
> Quindi i prezzi saliranno del 33% rispetto ad ora. E questa percentuale e la percentuale MINIMA per non perdere soldi.
> Se ne vorranno guadagnare addirittura di più rispetto ad ora i tifosi devono aspettarsi un aumento del 50%.
> ...


Non credo che aumenteranno tutti i prezzi della stessa percentuale. Probabilmente ci saranno settori “popolari” che, rispetto agli equivalenti attuali, vedranno un aumento del 15% e posti esclusivi che avranno un aumento del 50% (percentuali a caso per capirci).
Di certo punteranno tantissimo sui tifosi occasionali perché sono quelli più inclini a spendere sia per i biglietti che per le varie attività collaterali, ma non potranno fare totalmente a meno degli abituali.


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ci sta relativamente, siamo in grado di fare 65/70000 a ogni partita sia noi che l'Inter.
> 
> Fai uno stadio più grande e abbassi i prezzi, così tutti contenti.
> 
> ...


Certo che siamo in grado di farne 60.000 a ogni partita.
Ma solo con una squadra dignitosa.
Ti ricordi i numeri di questi anni dove non dicevano nemmeno quanto abbonati avevamo talmente lo stadio era vuoto...
Invece con uno stadio più piccolo il. Vantaggio e sicuro che la squadra sia più debole o che sia come deve sempre essere : forte.

tanto avevamo già visto come la pensano con i prezzi dei biglietti in CL.

Non si scappa.


----------



## Marilson (11 Novembre 2021)

come gia scritto in altri threads sono stato recentemente di nuovo all'Emirates. Da frequentatore di San Siro nelle grandi occasioni, il 60mila dell'Emirates mi sono sembrati veramente pochi. Hai la netta sensazione di essere in uno stadio piu' piccolo


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non credo che aumenteranno tutti i prezzi della stessa percentuale. Probabilmente ci saranno settori “popolari” che, rispetto agli equivalenti attuali, vedranno un aumento del 15% e posti esclusivi che avranno un aumento del 50% (percentuali a caso per capirci).
> Di certo punteranno tantissimo sui tifosi occasionali perché sono quelli più inclini a spendere sia per i biglietti che per le varie attività collaterali, ma non potranno fare totalmente a meno degli abituali.


Fai come vuoi. Ma l'aumento MEDIO deve essere del 33%... MINIMO
E i posti esclusivi mica saranno il 50% del numero totale di posti.
Quindi l'aumento del 15% te lo sogni (lo so che avevi messo cifre a caso )


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Novembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Certo che siamo in grado di farne 60.000 a ogni partita.
> Ma solo con una squadra dignitosa.
> Ti ricordi i numeri di questi anni dove non dicevano nemmeno quanto abbonati avevamo talmente lo stadio era vuoto...
> Invece con uno stadio più piccolo il. Vantaggio e sicuro che la squadra sia più debole o che sia come deve sempre essere : forte.
> ...


Si ci sta.

Comunque però, Milano non merita uno stadio piccolo, con la fame che hanno i tifosi interisti e milanisti sarebbe un peccato non fare entrare tutti.Noi non siamo lo stadio Conad di Torino.


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Fai come vuoi. Ma l'aumento MEDIO deve essere del 33%... MINIMO
> E i posti esclusivi mica saranno il 50% del numero totale di posti.


Dipende molto anche da quanti saranno gli Sky Box nel nuovo stadio. Ne bastano pochi in più per poter contenere gli aumenti degli altri settori.
Comunque sia, siam d’accordo: è certo che si pagherà di più. Speriamo non troppo…


----------



## Garrincha (11 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Alberto Cerruti a calciomercato.com sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter:"Un grande derby, con un grande pubblico, anche se con appena 57.000 tifosi, equivalenti al 75 per cento della capienza di San Siro, causa restrizioni per il Covid. Al di là della partita, che è il quadro, tutti hanno giustamente sottolineato l’importanza della cornice, cioè lo spettacolo offerto dai tifosi. Così è cresciuto il rammarico per non avere rivisto lo stadio pieno, come nell’ultimo derby pre-pandemia quando gli spettatori, tra paganti e abbonati, furono 75.817. E allora sorge spontanea una domanda: perché il nuovo stadio di Milano, di proprietà delle due squadre, dovrebbe avere una capienza di 60.000 spettatori soltanto, 20.000 in meno cioè di quanti ne può ospitare attualmente San Siro?
> 
> Si può discutere se sia giusto o meno costruire un nuovo impianto, invece di ristrutturare quello attuale che fino a cinque anni fa, non cinquanta, ha ospitato una finale di Champions League tra le due squadre di Madrid. Non si dovrebbe, invece, assolutamente discutere sul fatto che lo stadio del futuro non può avere una capienza inferiore all’attuale. Visto che si parla tanto dei moderni impianti costruiti in Europa, vale la pena ricordare che cosa è successo, tra Inghilterra, Spagna e Germania.
> 
> ...


Perché 80.000 li fai al derby non con Milan Venezia, la media affluenza va vista nell'arco di un anno non nel singolo evento che fa sold out 

A parte un paio di esempi quelli che riporta sono stadi passati da 40.000 o 50.000 a 60.0000 ossia la capienza di quello milanese, ci è o ci fa?


----------



## egidiopersempre (11 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Alberto Cerruti a calciomercato.com sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter:"Un grande derby, con un grande pubblico, anche se con appena 57.000 tifosi, equivalenti al 75 per cento della capienza di San Siro, causa restrizioni per il Covid. Al di là della partita, che è il quadro, tutti hanno giustamente sottolineato l’importanza della cornice, cioè lo spettacolo offerto dai tifosi. Così è cresciuto il rammarico per non avere rivisto lo stadio pieno, come nell’ultimo derby pre-pandemia quando gli spettatori, tra paganti e abbonati, furono 75.817. E allora sorge spontanea una domanda: perché il nuovo stadio di Milano, di proprietà delle due squadre, dovrebbe avere una capienza di 60.000 spettatori soltanto, 20.000 in meno cioè di quanti ne può ospitare attualmente San Siro?
> 
> Si può discutere se sia giusto o meno costruire un nuovo impianto, invece di ristrutturare quello attuale che fino a cinque anni fa, non cinquanta, ha ospitato una finale di Champions League tra le due squadre di Madrid. Non si dovrebbe, invece, assolutamente discutere sul fatto che lo stadio del futuro non può avere una capienza inferiore all’attuale. Visto che si parla tanto dei moderni impianti costruiti in Europa, vale la pena ricordare che cosa è successo, tra Inghilterra, Spagna e Germania.
> 
> ...


60.000? Magari....


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Novembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Passando da 80.000 persone a soli 60.000 ci perdi il 25% della capienza.
> Quelli sono soldi persi... SE NON ALZI I PREZZI.
> Quindi i prezzi saliranno del 33% rispetto ad ora. E questa percentuale e la percentuale MINIMA per non perdere soldi.
> Se ne vorranno guadagnare addirittura di più rispetto ad ora i tifosi devono aspettarsi un aumento del 50%.
> ...


no guarda avere 100 persone che spendono 10 o 50 persone che spendono 20 è uguale.
milan salernitana farebbe 30.000 ingressi coi prezzi bassi e 20.000 coi prezzi alti.
il punto che ti sbandierano per fare i fighi è dirti che lo stadio non lo riempi in certe partite, ma non lo riempi solo perchè per il tifoso il gioco non vale la candela...........
immagio che abbiano delle tabelle che ti dicono che con una certa squadra a certi prezzi fai tot ingressi e così via.
certo è che se con la salernitana fai ingresso a 5 euro stai tranquillo che lo riempi, ma nel totale guadagni meno.

quindi la colpa non è del tifoso, ma del quanto ci vuoi guadagnare.

il vero motivo per cui fanno lo stadio piccolo è *perchè costa meno*, e rientri prima nell'investimento.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Quello che stona è che i costi dichiarati per lo stadio sono altissimi, smisurati per uno da 60 mila posti.*


evidenzio.
punto fondamentale. col tempo avremo molte risposte.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> evidenzio.
> punto fondamentale. col tempo avremo molte risposte.


Si certamente. Il progetto stadio per me è ancora un grosso enigma.
Certi dubbi li capisco bene e li condivido. Di Cerruti e di molti utenti come te.
Le cifre sono strane perchè sono piu alte di alcuni degli stadi top mondiali, eppure è da 60 mila posti.

Boh io aspetto di capire dove andranno a parare. A me non sembra neanche cosi scontato che alla fine lo stadio lo facciano a dire la verità... mi aspetto di tutto.


----------



## jumpy65 (11 Novembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Fai come vuoi. Ma l'aumento MEDIO deve essere del 33%... MINIMO
> E i posti esclusivi mica saranno il 50% del numero totale di posti.
> Quindi l'aumento del 15% te lo sogni (lo so che avevi messo cifre a caso )


Non ti seguo, la capienza attuale è di circa 76000 posti quindi l'aumento tra 60 e 76 mila sarebbe del 26% ma gli spettatori medi sono stati nell'ultima stagione "regolare" 55 mila per noi e 60 mila per l'inter. Quindi un aumento dei prezzi di questa portata non sarebbe giustificato. Resta il fatto che 60 mila posti sono un po' pochi anche considerando il costo dell'opera; 70 mila sarebbe un obiettivo ragionevole


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Non ti seguo, la capienza attuale è di circa 76000 posti quindi l'aumento tra 60 e 76 mila sarebbe del 26% ma gli spettatori medi sono stati nell'ultima stagione "regolare" 55 mila per noi e 60 mila per l'inter. Quindi un aumento dei prezzi di questa portata non sarebbe giustificato


Un aumento medio del 33% no ma nelle partite di cartello dove facciamo il tutto esaurito lo è eccome, in certi settori sarà anche molto molto di piu.

Molti settori andranno sopra i 100 euro. Un po' come avviene nei nuovi stadi della Premier.

Io vidi un Tottenham Leicester qualche anno fa e ho pagato 160 euro per il primo anello, un posto bello vicino al campo ma laterale. Poche file sotto a me costava 195 euro.
Ma ricordo che non c'era nessun posto sotto i 100 euro, in nessun settore.


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Non ti seguo, la capienza attuale è di circa 76000 posti quindi l'aumento tra 60 e 76 mila sarebbe del 26% ma gli spettatori medi sono stati nell'ultima stagione "regolare" 55 mila per noi e 60 mila per l'inter. Quindi un aumento dei prezzi di questa portata non sarebbe giustificato. Resta il fatto che 60 mila posti sono un po' pochi anche considerando il costo dell'opera; 70 mila sarebbe un obiettivo ragionevole


Scusa sono stato io a non essere abbastanza chiaro.
L'aumento del 33% deve essere per le partite dove fai sold out ed e stato calcolato su un totale di 80.000 posti per San Siro.
Ovviamente per le partite dove riempi San Siro solo con 30.000 posti non c'è nessun bisogno di aumento per "non perdere soldi rispetto ad ora".
Con lo stesso prezzo faremo sicuramente un po' di più di 30.000 paganti quindi non si perde nulla.

Il mio ragionamento era per le partite di cartello dove facciamo soldi out.


----------



## Manue (11 Novembre 2021)

Primo discorso sulla capienza, 
frequento spesso e volentieri San Siro da circa 20 anni... il terzo anello è sempre stato mediamente desolato, 
anche perché la visuale era non pessima, di più.
Stadio pieno solo nelle partite di cartello o con squadra competitiva... altrimenti desolazione la in alto.

Sul prezzo, 
sappiamo tutti che il mercato fa il prezzo, ci saranno tifosi, famiglie di tifosi, che potranno permettersi di spendere i soldi per andare a vedere la partita...
io non so che prezzi attueranno, ma mi aspetto un aumento sostanziale...vedremo.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Novembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Primo discorso sulla capienza,
> frequento spesso e volentieri San Siro da circa 20 anni... il terzo anello è sempre stato mediamente desolato,
> anche perché la visuale era non pessima, di più.
> Stadio pieno solo nelle partite di cartello o con squadra competitiva... altrimenti desolazione la in alto.
> ...


Se si ci siede al 3o anello dietro la porta e ci si intende di tattica, un intenditore si diverte.


----------



## singer (11 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' una riflessione giusta. La capienza è giusta per la media degli spettatori attuali. *Bisogna capire quale sarebbe la media in uno stadio nuovo a Milano tra molti anni.*
> 
> Chiaramente insufficiente per le partite di cartello e la Champions.


Credo che il punto sia proprio questo. 
L'andamento demografico, il tasso di affezione al calcio, lo sviluppo tecnologico lasciano presagire una progressiva diminuzione dell'affluenza di pubblico negli stadi.


----------



## carlocarlo (11 Novembre 2021)

i posti che mancheranno saranno quelli del 3 anello, vuoti sempre anche con i prezzi bassissimi.


----------



## mabadi (11 Novembre 2021)

uno stadio più grande ha costi di gestione maggiori, non ho idea se poi si paghi una tassa in base alla volumetria. Gestire 80.000 persone costa più gestirne 60.000.
Se si ipotizza un incasso uguale , mi pare ovvio che un privato costruisca uno stadio più piccolo.
Lo Stato dovrebbe di contro incentivare le Società a tutelare l'uguaglianza fra tifosi, con manovre specifiche.
Ovvero se costruisci uno Stadio da 90.000 persone ti faccio pagare di meno e ti assegno una maggiore volumetria per servizi accessori.


----------



## mil77 (11 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ci sta relativamente, siamo in grado di fare 65/70000 a ogni partita sia noi che l'Inter.
> 
> Fai uno stadio più grande e abbassi i prezzi, così tutti contenti.
> 
> ...


Ma lo scopo è avere sempre lo stadio pieno, senza avere sempre gli stessi spettatori...perché se uno va a vedere 10 partite è difficile che spenda anche x altro, se uno va a vedere 2 partite all'anno oltre che x il biglietto spende anche x ristorante, bar negozi, e se arriva da fuori albergo... il futuro è che più della metà dello stadio sarà riempito da tifosi che vanno allo stadio max 4/5 volte all'anno


----------



## Mauricio (11 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma lo scopo è avere sempre lo stadio pieno, senza avere sempre gli stessi spettatori...perché se uno va a vedere 10 partite è difficile che spenda anche x altro, se uno va a vedere 2 partite all'anno oltre che x il biglietto spende anche x ristorante, bar negozi, e se arriva da fuori albergo... il futuro è che più della metà dello stadio sarà riempito da tifosi che vanno allo stadio max 4/5 volte all'anno


Esatto, è questo il punto. Perchè non è esattamente vero che 100 persone che spendono 10 è uguale a 50 che spendono 20. Le seconde hanno mediamente una capacità di spesa maggiore, e spendono anche in altri servizi accessori che hanno alti margini.
I conti li hanno fatti, sono sicuri che con 60.000 posti (se non ricordo male entrambi i progetti prevedevano la possibilità di aumentarli a 65.000) è la capienza ottimale per massimizzare i profitti.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma lo scopo è avere sempre lo stadio pieno, senza avere sempre gli stessi spettatori...perché se uno va a vedere 10 partite è difficile che spenda anche x altro, se uno va a vedere 2 partite all'anno oltre che x il biglietto spende anche x ristorante, bar negozi, e se arriva da fuori albergo... il futuro è che più della metà dello stadio sarà riempito da tifosi che vanno allo stadio max 4/5 volte all'anno


Non saprei, la teoria è che se aumentano i prezzi sapendo di riempire lo stadio, quelli aumenti vanno a discapito di Famiglie e magari di chi non ha la possibilità di spendere 80/100 € per un biglietto.

In questo caso il calcio che dovrebbe essere di tutti,di tutti non sarà.


----------



## ilPresidente (11 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Alberto Cerruti a calciomercato.com sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter:"Un grande derby, con un grande pubblico, anche se con appena 57.000 tifosi, equivalenti al 75 per cento della capienza di San Siro, causa restrizioni per il Covid. Al di là della partita, che è il quadro, tutti hanno giustamente sottolineato l’importanza della cornice, cioè lo spettacolo offerto dai tifosi. Così è cresciuto il rammarico per non avere rivisto lo stadio pieno, come nell’ultimo derby pre-pandemia quando gli spettatori, tra paganti e abbonati, furono 75.817. E allora sorge spontanea una domanda: perché il nuovo stadio di Milano, di proprietà delle due squadre, dovrebbe avere una capienza di 60.000 spettatori soltanto, 20.000 in meno cioè di quanti ne può ospitare attualmente San Siro?
> 
> Si può discutere se sia giusto o meno costruire un nuovo impianto, invece di ristrutturare quello attuale che fino a cinque anni fa, non cinquanta, ha ospitato una finale di Champions League tra le due squadre di Madrid. Non si dovrebbe, invece, assolutamente discutere sul fatto che lo stadio del futuro non può avere una capienza inferiore all’attuale. Visto che si parla tanto dei moderni impianti costruiti in Europa, vale la pena ricordare che cosa è successo, tra Inghilterra, Spagna e Germania.
> 
> ...



non concordo.
La media spettatori porta a uno stadio di quelle dimensioni.

la rube di quanti posti lo ha fatto lo stadio?
Articolo povero e non pensato, se non per criticare il Milan. Idea stupida.
Articolo inutile.


----------



## Giek (11 Novembre 2021)

Una cosa deve essere chiara: agli strozzini di Elliott non interessa minimamente né il bene né il futuro del Milan. Quale top club europeo condivide lo stadio con un’altra squadra? Nessuno. A Elliott non interessa minimamente questa cosa, non interessa che potremo sfruttare lo stadio soltanto a metà. A loro basta dimezzare i costi di costruzione ( ed ecco spiegato perché faranno solo 60000 invece di 80000) per poi vendere al primo che offrirà loro la cifra che chiedono e massimizzare il profitto. Che poi ci ritroveremo con uno stadietto di ***** condiviso per non so quanti decenni a loro non importerà nulla. Come al solito in Italia si è indietro anni luce


----------



## Giek (11 Novembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> non concordo.
> La media spettatori porta a uno stadio di quelle dimensioni.
> 
> la rube di quanti posti lo ha fatto lo stadio?
> ...


Per piacere non prendiamo lo stadio della Juventus come riferimento. È un obbrobrio. Un cesso. Guardi il Bernabeu ristrutturato o quello del Tottenham e poi lo Stadium e ti metti a ridere


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> grazie cerruti, lo dico da 1 anno.
> 
> prima che sia finito se ne accorgeranno tutti del catorcio che stiamo tirando su per guadagnare 100 anzichè 98.
> tempo al tempo.
> ...


Cosi dal nulla, come se al Milan a far i conti ci sono i fessi.


----------



## Giek (11 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosi dal nulla, come se al Milan a far i conti ci sono i fessi.


Ci sono strozzini che i conti li sanno fare molto bene. Ma per il loro tornaconto. Non per quello del Milan sul lungo periodo


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2021)

Giek ha scritto:


> Ci sono strozzini che i conti li sanno fare molto bene. Ma per il loro tornaconto. Non per quello del Milan sul lungo periodo


se siamo ancora a questo punto dopo 2 anni di crescita esponenziale sotto ogni aspetto non c'è margine di discussione.


----------



## ilPresidente (11 Novembre 2021)

Giek ha scritto:


> Per piacere non prendiamo lo stadio della Juventus come riferimento. È un obbrobrio. Un cesso. Guardi il Bernabeu ristrutturato o quello del Tottenham e poi lo Stadium e ti metti a ridere


Mi riferivo al conteggio dei posti
Non lo fanno a caso uno stadio 
Ci sono stime dettate da numeri reali e sono le presenze medie come le richieste e il valore / prezzo di mercato di un posto allo stadio del Milan 

le regioni del giornalibrario sono risibili / stupide


----------



## ilPresidente (11 Novembre 2021)

Giek ha scritto:


> Ci sono strozzini che i conti li sanno fare molto bene. Ma per il loro tornaconto. Non per quello del Milan sul lungo periodo



quante migliaia di volte sei stato a san siro?


----------



## Giek (12 Novembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> quante migliaia di volte sei stato a san siro?


Sono stato abbonato diversi anni, poi ho capito lo schifo che stava mettendo in piedi Galliani & co. con acquisti alla Van Bommel, Essien, Taiwo e altri assurdi. Così non mi sono più abbonato. Ogni tanto ci ritorno ma è veramente antiquato. Una colata di cemento risalente al 1920. Sono alto 1,93 e manco riesco a mettere le ginocchia senza toccare la schiena di chi mi siede davanti. Solo per dare un’idea della comodità di quello stadio


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Primo discorso sulla capienza,
> frequento spesso e volentieri San Siro da circa 20 anni... il terzo anello è sempre stato mediamente desolato,
> anche perché la visuale era non pessima, di più.
> Stadio pieno solo nelle partite di cartello o con squadra competitiva... altrimenti desolazione la in alto.
> ...


per me dal 3o anello si vede anche bene rispetto a uno stadio medio in italia. a prezzi popolari è un bel jolly secondo me.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosi dal nulla, come se al Milan a far i conti ci sono i fessi.


ma tu devi sempre uscirtene con queste boiate aziendaliste?
ma ragionare ogni tanto col tuo cervello?
saran fesse tutte le altre big europee allora secondo questo ragionamento, perchè qualcuno fesso c'è.
o è il milan o sono real barca bayern MU.........


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> se siamo ancora a questo punto dopo 2 anni di crescita esponenziale sotto ogni aspetto non c'è margine di discussione.


Senza entrare a gamba tesa con critiche esagerate verso il progetto, partendo dal presupposto che non lo segua gente scappata di casa ma professionisti che sanno quello che fanno, la questione dei big match è reale e suscita per forza molti dubbi.

Nelle partite di cartello e in Champions facciamo SEMPRE 75 mila spettatori, va da se che con uno stadio da 60 mila il problema ci sarà per forza e la conseguenza saranno prezzi inavvicinabili per biglietti che saranno introvabili.

Per inavvicinabili intendo che ti chiederanno anche 150 euro per un secondo anello, come fanno le squadre di Premier.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' una riflessione giusta. La capienza è giusta per la media degli spettatori attuali. Bisogna capire quale sarebbe la media in uno stadio nuovo a Milano tra molti anni.
> 
> Chiaramente insufficiente per le partite di cartello e la Champions.
> 
> ...


Secondo me lo stadio avrà sui 65mila...credo sia una misura che ci può stare..di certo diventerà una cosa esclusiva, capisco la rabbia della gente "comune" ma alla fine il trend è quello, ovunque ciò che è bello costa...
Poi io credo che ci sia un'idea orientata al futuro..fra 15-20 anni sono certo che i contenuti virtuali stravolgeranno il modo di vivere gli eventi live..a quel punto riempire uno stadio potrebbe diventare moooolto difficile


----------



## bmb (12 Novembre 2021)

Aumenterà la percentuale di posti VIP e Sky Box. Non credo daranno mazzate clamorose ai posti normali.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Novembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Aumenterà la percentuale di posti VIP e Sky Box. Non credo daranno mazzate clamorose ai posti normali.



infatti si parlava di 12 mila posti premium di cui almeno 8 mila posti corporate nei box. Se aggiungiamo tutti gli spazi food ed entertainement fai presto a capire che uno stadio moderno da 60 mila posta sia grande come l'attuale San Siro. E non puoi certo mandare la gente a vedere la partita con il binocolo. Quindi ci sono proprio limiti tecnici ad andare sopra ai 60/65 mila posti per uno stadio moderno.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo stadio avrà sui 65mila...credo sia una misura che ci può stare..di certo diventerà una cosa esclusiva, capisco la rabbia della gente "comune" ma alla fine il trend è quello, ovunque ciò che è bello costa...
> Poi io credo che ci sia un'idea orientata al futuro..fra 15-20 anni sono certo che i contenuti virtuali stravolgeranno il modo di vivere gli eventi live..a quel punto riempire uno stadio potrebbe diventare moooolto difficile


Grazie per il commento, mi pare molto interessante quello che hai scritto.

Riflettendoci io penso questo:

1 in futuro gli eventi live verranno sicuramente vissuti in modo diverso da oggi, ma io non credo che sarà piu difficile riempire lo stadio, anzi. Credo che sempre meno persone saranno disposte ad andare a vedere una partita in uno stadio brutto e vecchio, senza copertura, magari per una partita insignificante. Ma al contrario credo che uno stadio bello, nuovo, in un'area bella di una bella città, attrarrà un pubblico gigantesco e mondiale. Per questo credo che nelle partite minori del Milan il tuo discorso sia giusto, ma per quelle di cartello sarà veramente il caos perchè ci saranno centinaia di migliaia di persone che vorranno assistere al Milan dal vivo per certe partite, disposte a pagare qualunque cifra poi.

2 nessuno considera, mi sembra, che il nuovo stadio avrà una grande area corporate. Negli stadi inglesi è tra il 10 e il 15% dell'intera capienza. Sono biglietti venduti a 350 euro come minimo e sono enormemente redditizi per le società perchè poi comportano tanti altri servizi a pagamento. Quindi dalla capienza totale del futuro stadio dobbiamo togliere questi 6-10 mila posti, come minimo.

3 la zona popolare sarà un solo settore. Tutti gli altri prevedranno comfort importanti. Almeno è quello che ho visto di persona al Tottenham Stadium, per fare un paragone. Questa zona sarà in gran parte per abbonati. Dunque restano gli altri settori dove le società si sentiranno autorizzate a chiedere certe cifre proprio per il livello di servizio e comodità che offrono. Tradotto: la larga maggioranza dei settori che chiamiamo "distinti" costeranno tra 100 e 150 euro, pure per un secondo anello.

4 l'idea di base, anche per le ragioni sopra, non è quella della partita di calcio ma dell'evento. Con costi annessi. Per un tifoso che viene da fuori Milano, magari con i figli, sarà necessario tra 500 e 600 euro (minimo, per le partite di cartello anche molti di piu) mal contati per vedere la partita e tutto il resto.

Queste le prime considerazioni che mi vengono in mente. Per me i dubbi dell'articolo di Cerruti sono fondatissimi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Senza entrare a gamba tesa con critiche esagerate verso il progetto, partendo dal presupposto che non lo segua gente scappata di casa ma professionisti che sanno quello che fanno, la questione dei big match è reale e suscita per forza molti dubbi.
> 
> Nelle partite di cartello e in Champions facciamo SEMPRE 75 mila spettatori, va da se che con uno stadio da 60 mila il problema ci sarà per forza e la conseguenza saranno prezzi inavvicinabili per biglietti che saranno introvabili.
> 
> Per inavvicinabili intendo che ti chiederanno anche 150 euro per un secondo anello, come fanno le squadre di Premier.


Ovviamente sarà cosi, guarda al cesso stadium a che prezzi sono arrivati e comunque guadagnano tantissimo. 
La legge della domanda e dell offerta che conosci meglio di me. 

Attenzione che con questo non significa che io necessariamente sia concorde, ma se vogliamo un Milan competitivo a livello mondiale bisogna che in qualche modo i soldi entrino. 
Non si scappa


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma tu devi sempre uscirtene con queste boiate aziendaliste?
> ma ragionare ogni tanto col tuo cervello?
> saran fesse tutte le altre big europee allora secondo questo ragionamento, perchè qualcuno fesso c'è.
> o è il milan o sono real barca bayern MU.........


Allora senza litigare. 

Mi fa " arrabbiare"che qualcuno scriva cose come se al Milan ci lavori gente che non sa fare il proprio lavoro. 
Non è questione di aziendalismo, è questione che se ci si arrivato tu che scrivi su un forum e non si sa neanche quanti anni hai o che scuole hai fatto secondo te il tuo ragionamento non è già stato fatto da gente che è li 24/24 a studiare solo quella cosa con 3 lauree e 5 lingue parlate e 15 anni di esperienza ? 

Questo è il concetto, se una cosa si fa in un modo è perchè quella è la scelta migliore dopo mesi di ragionamenti. 
Credimi nulla è mai lasciato la caso,NIENTE.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Grazie per il commento, mi pare molto interessante quello che hai scritto.
> 
> Riflettendoci io penso questo:
> 
> ...


Concordo, credo il modello a cui si punti sia quello..un po' come negli sport americani, dove a volte per certi match (pensiamo alle finals NBA) si pagano davvero cifre folli..
Il tifoso comune sicuramente non avrà molto modo di assistere a dei match


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma tu devi sempre uscirtene con queste boiate aziendaliste?
> ma ragionare ogni tanto col tuo cervello?
> saran fesse tutte le altre big europee allora secondo questo ragionamento, perchè qualcuno fesso c'è.
> o è il milan o sono real barca bayern MU.........





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora senza litigare.
> 
> Mi fa " arrabbiare"che qualcuno scriva cose come se al Milan ci lavori gente che non sa fare il proprio lavoro.
> Non è questione di aziendalismo, è questione che se ci si arrivato tu che scrivi su un forum e non si sa neanche quanti anni hai o che scuole hai fatto secondo te il tuo ragionamento non è già stato fatto da gente che è li 24/24 a studiare solo quella cosa con 3 lauree e 5 lingue parlate e 15 anni di esperienza ?
> ...



Guardate che avete ragione entrambi.

Sono questione di scelte.

Milan e Inter, se faranno uno stadio piccolo, sarà semplicemente una scelta aziendale, condivisibile o meno.
Vogliono spennare i propri tifosi.

Le altre no.

Poi ognuno decida se è giusto o sbagliato.

Per chi guarda la partita in TV soltanto, va benissimo, più soldi più vittorie.

Per chi ama andare allo stadio sarà una randellata sui denti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guardate che avete ragione entrambi.
> 
> Sono questione di scelte.
> 
> ...


Le altre chi ?


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Le altre chi ?


Quelle che fanno stadi più grandi.

Con uno stadio gigantesco, se cala la domanda devi abbassare i prezzi.

Se Milan e Inter lo fanno "piccolo", questo problema difficilmente l' avranno mai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora senza litigare.
> 
> Mi fa " arrabbiare"che qualcuno scriva cose come se al Milan ci lavori gente che non sa fare il proprio lavoro.
> Non è questione di aziendalismo, è questione che se ci si arrivato tu che scrivi su un forum e non si sa neanche quanti anni hai o che scuole hai fatto secondo te il tuo ragionamento non è già stato fatto da gente che è li 24/24 a studiare solo quella cosa con 3 lauree e 5 lingue parlate e 15 anni di esperienza ?
> ...


punto 1: ma scelta migliore PER CHI?
mi sai dare una risposta?
migliore per il milan o migliore per elliot?

punto 2: sbaglio io, sbaglia il milan e sbaglia chiunque. io sollevo dubbi e tu rispondi che al milan non sono scemi. sai dire solo quello... al real, bayern, barca ecc sono scemi? no perchè fanno il contrario di noi quindi anche uno che non parla 5 lingue 2 domande se le fa. 
e per fortuna che qualcuno le domande se le fa invece che seguire il pastore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> infatti si parlava di 12 mila posti premium di cui almeno 8 mila posti corporate nei box. Se aggiungiamo tutti gli spazi food ed entertainement fai presto a capire che uno stadio moderno da 60 mila posta sia grande come l'attuale San Siro. E non puoi certo mandare la gente a vedere la partita con il binocolo. *Quindi ci sono proprio limiti tecnici ad andare sopra ai 60/65 mila posti per uno stadio moderno.*


raga il barca lo rifà da 105.000 spettatori. costo 1500M.
ste qui sono storielle, senza offesa per te o per nessuno.
bisogna guardare in faccia alla realtà.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> raga il barca lo rifà da 105.000 spettatori. costo 1500M.
> ste qui sono storielle, senza offesa per te o per nessuno.
> bisogna guardare in faccia alla realtà.



scusami ma il Camp Nou è uno stadio moderno? Ovvio che se non fai 10 mila posti box puoi farlo più grande, perchè 10 mila posti box tengono il posto di 30 mila posti normali. Ma il concetto è molto più semplice, a una società interessa poco incassare 15 euro da quei tifosi che arrivano con i panini da casa. Sono un costo, nemmeno un guadagno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quelle che fanno stadi più grandi.
> 
> Con uno stadio gigantesco, se cala la domanda devi abbassare i prezzi.
> 
> Se Milan e Inter lo fanno "piccolo", questo problema difficilmente l' avranno mai.


Penso che sia solo il barcellona che quando lo farà ( quando ??) sarà sopra i 70 mila. 
Ogni stadio nuovo è sempre sui 60/65mila


----------



## Manue (12 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> raga il barca lo rifà da 105.000 spettatori. costo 1500M.
> ste qui sono storielle, senza offesa per te o per nessuno.
> bisogna guardare in faccia alla realtà.



Basiamoci su numeri, 
dalla stagione 2000/2001 ad oggi, il milan ha avuto una media spettatori annua di 52.343 tifosi.

Questo è un dato certo, 
il periodo lo conosciamo tutti, diviso in 2... fino al 2011 competitivi, dopodiché desolazione.


Io credo che con un 70mila posti metteremmo d'accordo tutti, 
se facessimo lo stadio da 100mila posti, sarebbe spesso pieno a metà o poco più, 
con costi di gestione esorbitanti rispetto agli introiti, e conseguenti prezzi più alti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guardate che avete ragione entrambi.
> 
> Sono questione di scelte.
> 
> ...


più soldi ma non per il milan.
con uno stadio più capiente fai lo stesso nei match minori ma puoi fare ben di più nei match con più appeal.

dato che ci piace guardare il futuro, si andrà verso una superlega dove di piccoli match non ne esisteranno.
con uno stadio da 60.000 è come andare a fare le gare con un 50ino truccato.

vogliono trasformare l'evento stadio come il GP di monza, ma quello c'è una volta l'anno.
chi li spende 400 euro per una partita?

per me il milan non solo non ci guadagna, ma proprio ci perde. a guadagnarci sono i padroni.
il come lo capiremo a progetto ormai concluso, quando ci avranno venduti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> punto 1: ma scelta migliore PER CHI?
> mi sai dare una risposta?
> migliore per il milan o migliore per elliot?
> 
> ...


Parti dal presupposto sbagliato. 
Il bene è sempre del Milan, che oggi sia di proprietàdi Elliot e domani di Pippo Franco nulla cambia. 
Il mondo del calcio va nella direzione della sostenibilità dove il proprietario sarà una semplice garanzia sui soldi perchè ogni squadra dovrà essere a bilancio zero. 
E' questo che non avete ancora capito, ogni squadra sul pianeta ( tranne le solite 2 ) dovranno fare quello che ha fatto il Milan. 
Ma se una squadra di premier guadagna 1500 e noi 150 è ovvio che il " pareggio di bilancio" sia su 2 piani completamente diversi. 

Quindi o accettiamo che per alzare gli incassi qualcosa va pagato ( parlo di noi tifosi ) o mettiamo i biglietti a 10€ andiamo in serie C e giochiamo contro l' Albinoleffe. 

Punto 2, ammesso e concesso che tutti possono sbagliare è statisticamente molto più probabile che sia tu a sbagliare una considerazione che magari nella vita fai il benzinaio che uno che è li 24/24 a pensare a questo. 
E' la supponenza di pensare di essere più furbo e bravo degli altri che mi manda fuori di testa. 

Ti ripeto una cosa fondamentale, le scelte sono sempre prese per il bene del Milan dopo mesi di ragionamenti non c'è nulla al caso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> scusami ma il Camp Nou è uno stadio moderno? Ovvio che se non fai 10 mila posti box puoi farlo più grande, perchè 10 mila posti box tengono il posto di 30 mila posti normali. Ma il concetto è molto più semplice, a una società interessa poco incassare 15 euro da quei tifosi che arrivano con i panini da casa. Sono un costo, nemmeno un guadagno.


la loro scelta è quella. 105.000, ci sono 45.000 posti di differenza. quasi il doppio.
real appena rifatto 81.000.
wembley 90.000
ce ne saranno almeno 10 sopra ai 70-75.000 e noi siamo il milan ma andiamo in giro come se fossimo la roma.

vuoi che li rifacciano brutti e obsoleti? io non credo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Penso che sia solo il barcellona che quando lo farà ( quando ??) sarà sopra i 70 mila.
> Ogni stadio nuovo è sempre sui 60/65mila


scommettiamo la casa che quello del barca è pronto prima del nostro?
continuare a ripetere falsità non le rende vere lollo.

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> scommettiamo la casa che quello del barca è pronto prima del nostro?
> continuare a ripetere falsità non le rende vere lollo.
> 
> dai vai a prendere in giro qualcun'altro, chiudo. sono sicuro che non puoi credere a robe simili.


Per adesso i fatti mi stanno dando ragione, vedremo il futuro come sarà.
Ricordati però una cosa, non sei il più furbo di tutti. Spostati di 1 metro e prova a capire perchè gli altri ( tutti su sto forum ) dicono cose diverse dalle tue. 
Non è una critica, ma un consiglio.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> più soldi ma non per il milan.
> con uno stadio più capiente fai lo stesso nei match minori ma puoi fare ben di più nei match con più appeal.
> 
> dato che ci piace guardare il futuro, si andrà verso una superlega dove di piccoli match non ne esisteranno.
> ...


Cambia niente Will.

Se l' approccio è spennare i tifosi, anche con una Superlega ti faranno pagare 150 euro a biglietto di media, invece che fare 100 euro di media in uno stadio più grande.

Nemmeno a me piace, ma se lo faranno "piccolo", sarà solo con questo intento.

E comunque uno stadio deve durare almeno 50 anni.

L' Italia è in calo demografico, i giovani bisognerà vedere se guarderanno ancora il calcio in massa.

Sai, poi fa schifo anche uno stadio mezzo vuoto eh.

Per me sui 60.000 è accettabile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cambia niente Will.
> 
> Se l' approccio è spennare i tifosi, anche con una Superlega ti faranno pagare 150 euro a biglietto di media, invece che fare 100 euro di media in uno stadio più grande.
> 
> ...


ti piace il conad stadium?
a me no...
ne preferisco uno grande e pieno solo a volte. ma queste sono opinioni naturalmente?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la loro scelta è quella. 105.000, ci sono 45.000 posti di differenza. quasi il doppio.
> real appena rifatto 81.000.
> wembley 90.000
> ce ne saranno almeno 10 sopra ai 70-75.000 e noi siamo il milan ma andiamo in giro come se fossimo la roma.
> ...


dipende dalle scelte, erano già stadi di quelle dimensioni, sarebbe come ristrutturare San Siro. Detto ciò io al Camp Nou ci sono stato, non ero nemmeno nell'ultimo anello e non si vede una cippa. Il nuovo stadio sarebbe lo stesso. 60 mila posti, ma le dimensioni sarebbero circa quelle di San Siro attuale. Poi se ne possono fare qualcuno in più tanto meglio. Ma io dico che il nuovo stadio deve essere pensato per i prossimi 50 anni, i ragazzini sono abituati agli schermi 65 pollici 4K, andrebbero a vedere una partita con il binocolo? e se si, quanto sarebbero disposti a pagare per "non" vedere la partita?


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma su che pianeta vivi? parecchi hanno i miei dubbi basta leggere queste pagine e i grandi club sono tutti su un'altra pista rispetto al micro stadio condiviso.


Secondo me il discorso "condivisione" va bene solo per quanto riguarda il principio di non dividerlo con le melme.
Ma dal punto di vista prettamente economico, cambia poco o nulla.

I ricavi del Match day sono quelli che contano, e non sono toccati minimamente dal condividerlo o meno, anzi risparmi parecchi soldi di manutenzione.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ti piace il conad stadium?
> a me no...
> ne preferisco uno grande e pieno solo a volte. ma queste sono opinioni naturalmente?


Certo, ma guarda che tra Cesso Stadium e il nuovo San Siro, balla un 50% in più di campienza, mica poco.


----------



## Solo (12 Novembre 2021)

Mi pare ovvio l'obiettivo sia fare come i gobbi. Stadio sempre pieno con prezzi alti per massimizzare i ricavi. 

D'altronde non si può avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mi pare ovvio l'obiettivo sia fare come i gobbi. Stadio sempre pieno con prezzi alti per massimizzare i ricavi.
> 
> D'altronde non si può avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.


Stadio pieno, prezzi alti, meno costi di costruzione, meno tasse, meno spese di manutenzione e personale.

Mi girano le palle che non mi svenerò di certo per andare allo stadio, questo si.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma su che pianeta vivi? parecchi hanno i miei dubbi basta leggere queste pagine e i grandi club sono tutti su un'altra pista rispetto al micro stadio condiviso.


no parlavo in generale non dello stadio. 
Comunque tra il nuovo san siro e il cesso stadium c'è una capienza raddoppiata per il primo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, ma guarda che tra Cesso Stadium e il nuovo San Siro, balla un 50% in più di campienza, mica poco.



non è solo una questione del 50% in più di capienza, il nuovo San Siro sarà grande il doppio del Cessum. 15 mila posti premium tengono lo spazio di 30/35 mila posti normali, ovvero le dimensioni saranno come il San Siro attuale. Questo la gente non afferra.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non è solo una questione del 50% in più di capienza, il nuovo San Siro sarà grande il doppio del Cessum. 15 mila posti premium tengono lo spazio di 30/35 mila posti normali, ovvero le dimensioni saranno come il San Siro attuale. Questo la gente non afferra.


Questo non lo sapevo nemmeno io, grande uguale? sicuro?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo non lo sapevo nemmeno io, grande uguale? sicuro?



fai te, 10 mila posti corporate in Box. la media è che 1 posto del genere equivale a 3 normali. Le dimensioni saranno simili a San Siro. Semplicemente invece di fare 20 mila posti in più "popolari" si fanno i posti per aziende e "benestanti" che vogliono vedersi la partita al ristorante o su poltrona con monitor davanti


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> fai te, 10 mila posti corporate in Box. la media è che 1 posto del genere equivale a 3 normali. Le dimensioni saranno simili a San Siro. Semplicemente invece di fare 20 mila posti in più "popolari" si fanno i posti per aziende e "benestanti" che vogliono vedersi la partita al ristorante o su poltrona con monitor davanti


20 mila sono davvero tanti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 20 mila sono davvero tanti.



ma sono 20 mila del "terzo anello" che spendono quanto? 20 euro? a una società non interessa. 1 posto corporate rende centinaia di euro. La differenza sta tutta qui. Io non posso biasimare una società, sono 10 anni che la meniamo che l'Italia è indietro rispetto alla Premier perchè non ci sono gli stadi di proprietà e poi ci lamentiamo se i privati vogliono massimizzare i ritorni sugli investimenti? semplicemente a Milano hai la possibilità di incassare tanto dall' Hospitality, Corporate, Premium. Cosa che non potresti fare in nessuna altra città italiana. e giustamente lo fanno, perchè un biglietto del genere rende centinaia di euro.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma sono 20 mila del "terzo anello" che spendono quanto? 20 euro? a una società non interessa. 1 posto corporate rende centinaia di euro. La differenza sta tutta qui. Io non posso biasimare una società, sono 10 anni che la meniamo che l'Italia è indietro rispetto alla Premier perchè non ci sono gli stadi di proprietà e poi ci lamentiamo se i privati vogliono massimizzare i ritorni sugli investimenti? semplicemente a Milano hai la possibilità di incassare tanto dall' Hospitality, Corporate, Premium. Cosa che non potresti fare in nessuna altra città italiana. e giustamente lo fanno, perchè un biglietto del genere rende centinaia di euro.


no no, intendevo che sono proprio tanti da riempire!


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la loro scelta è quella. 105.000, ci sono 45.000 posti di differenza. quasi il doppio.
> real appena rifatto 81.000.
> wembley 90.000
> ce ne saranno almeno 10 sopra ai 70-75.000 e noi siamo il milan ma andiamo in giro come se fossimo la roma.
> ...


Attento pero perchè stai confondendo le mele con le pere in questo caso!!!

I progetti di Camp Nou e Bernabeu sono di AMMODERNAMENTO non di rifacimento dello stadio.
Quindi per certi versi sono "costretti" a mantenere le capienze attuali.

Stai confrontando situazioni diverse. Una cosa è buttare giu lo stadio e rifarlo nuovo come noi, un'altra è modificare l'esistente. A Barcellona per esempio, lo rifanno solo (si fa per dire) internamente aggiungendo l'area VIP e la copertura totale. Idem al Bernabeu dove hanno rifatto buona parte dei settori e l'area VIP (che ormai abbiamo capito sia l'elemento strategico del calcio attuale).

Per dirla in breve, entrambe le big spagnole stanno seguendo la scelta dell'Atletico quando ha acquistato e rifatto il già esistente Metropolitano.

Se vogliamo confrontare il nostro progetto va fatto con le squadre di Premier e il Bayern, progetti simili dove sono stati fatti stadi da zero demolendo i vecchi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> dipende dalle scelte, erano già stadi di quelle dimensioni, sarebbe come ristrutturare San Siro. Detto ciò io al Camp Nou ci sono stato, non ero nemmeno nell'ultimo anello e non si vede una cippa. Il nuovo stadio sarebbe lo stesso. 60 mila posti, ma le dimensioni sarebbero circa quelle di San Siro attuale. Poi se ne possono fare qualcuno in più tanto meglio. Ma io dico che il nuovo stadio deve essere pensato per i prossimi 50 anni, i ragazzini sono abituati agli schermi 65 pollici 4K, andrebbero a vedere una partita con il binocolo? e se si, quanto sarebbero disposti a pagare per "non" vedere la partita?


guarda in realtà quando parlavano di ristrutturare s siro dicevano che da 80 si sarebbe passati a meno di 70. quindi non c'entrano le dimensioni o meglio le dimensioni non sono tutto 

io in generale non discuto sulla scelta (so anche io che coi loro soldi ci fan quello che vogliono), ma sul fatto che la spaccino come "unica soluzione e più intelligente" è farci passare per fessi.
lo stadio deve essere pensato per i prossimi 50 anni ma mi chiedo perchè le big vanno tutte in un'altra direzione. tra l'altro a me il 3o anello piace, è una soluzione low cost per partecipare. ovvio che non ci va un osservatore perchè si vede mica troppo...



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me il discorso "condivisione" va bene solo per quanto riguarda il principio di non dividerlo con le melme.
> Ma dal punto di vista prettamente economico, cambia poco o nulla.
> 
> I ricavi del Match day sono quelli che contano, e non sono toccati minimamente dal condividerlo o meno, anzi risparmi parecchi soldi di manutenzione.


infatti sulla condivisione capisco... sulla capienza no.
la condivisione è un jolly che gli altri non possono giocarsi, noi si e lo giochiamo, ok. 
sulla capienza non ci sono balle, siamo completamente anacronistici con i big.
la juve non ha tifosi, semplicemente, in zona torino. magari potevano farlo da 50.000 ma quel cesso si adatta bene al cesso che sono loro.
stadio piccolo, meno costi ecc è corretto, ma poi mi dicono che costerà 600M e che sarà il migliore al mondo.
fate pace col cervello allora. per me qualcosa non torna tutto qui.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente sarà cosi, guarda al cesso stadium a che prezzi sono arrivati e comunque guadagnano tantissimo.
> La legge della domanda e dell offerta che conosci meglio di me.
> 
> Attenzione che con questo non significa che io necessariamente sia concorde, ma se vogliamo un Milan competitivo a livello mondiale bisogna che in qualche modo i soldi entrino.
> Non si scappa


E devono entrar spolpando la gente, ragoname


Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> scusami ma il Camp Nou è uno stadio moderno? Ovvio che se non fai 10 mila posti box puoi farlo più grande, perchè 10 mila posti box tengono il posto di 30 mila posti normali. Ma il concetto è molto più semplice, a una società interessa poco incassare 15 euro da quei tifosi che arrivano con i panini da casa. Sono un costo, nemmeno un guadagno.


Ammetto l'ignoranza, ma cosa sono questi posti box?


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per adesso i fatti mi stanno dando ragione, vedremo il futuro come sarà.
> Ricordati però una cosa, non sei il più furbo di tutti. Spostati di 1 metro e prova a capire perchè gli altri ( tutti su sto forum ) dicono cose diverse dalle tue.
> Non è una critica, ma un consiglio.


Tutti?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma sono 20 mila del "terzo anello" che spendono quanto? 20 euro? a una società non interessa. 1 posto corporate rende centinaia di euro. La differenza sta tutta qui. Io non posso biasimare una società, sono 10 anni che la meniamo che l'Italia è indietro rispetto alla Premier perchè non ci sono gli stadi di proprietà e poi ci lamentiamo se i privati vogliono massimizzare i ritorni sugli investimenti? semplicemente a Milano hai la possibilità di incassare tanto dall' Hospitality, Corporate, Premium. Cosa che non potresti fare in nessuna altra città italiana. e giustamente lo fanno, perchè un biglietto del genere rende centinaia di euro.


Magari quelli del terzo anello sono persone che non possono permettersi altro ma vogliono comunque andare a vedere la squadra allo stadio.

È davvero triste però constatare che il calcio sia ormai esclusivamente una questione di soldi. Praticamente i conti sono diventati più importanti di ciò che accade nel campo...


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È davvero triste però constatare che il calcio sia ormai esclusivamente una questione di soldi. Praticamente i conti sono diventati più importanti di ciò che accade nel campo...


Non serviva questo per capirlo.

E' lapalissiano da tempo che sono tutti interessati solo e soltanto a mungere il più possibile

Dalla Superlega ai diritti TV.

L' unico settore dove vogliono sempre più soldi minacciando che altrimenti "si morirà", ma che al tempo stesso per il prodotto finale i soldi contano ZERO TONDO.

Il calcio è calcio, che girino miliardi di euro o centinaia di lire.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Magari quelli del terzo anello sono persone che non possono permettersi altro ma vogliono comunque andare a vedere la squadra allo stadio.
> 
> È davvero triste però constatare che il calcio sia ormai esclusivamente una questione di soldi. Praticamente i conti sono diventati più importanti di ciò che accade nel campo...


Infatti penso si parli un po' sulle spalle della gente senza calarsi nella realtà delle cose.

Io ho la sensazione che nel nuovo stadio non ci saranno biglietti sotto i 100 euro in certe partite, neanche in curva.

Quando sarà il momento ne vedremo le conseguenze reali. Certo che se uno a San Siro non ci va mai in vita sua e segue le partite online (cosa legittima eh, non esistono tifosi di A o B) il problema non se lo pone, ma chi allo stadio ci va spesso, passare da pagare un biglietto 50 euro a pagarlo 150 ci sarà da ridere, perchè in una stagione sono una marea di soldi altro che discorsi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2021)

.




Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Attento pero perchè stai confondendo le mele con le pere in questo caso!!!
> 
> I progetti di Camp Nou e Bernabeu sono di AMMODERNAMENTO non di rifacimento dello stadio.
> Quindi per certi versi sono "costretti" a mantenere le capienze attuali.
> ...



non è così, se ammoderni puoi benissimo ridurre la capienza, come era il progetto per ristrutturare il vecchio s. siro. lo avrebbero portato a 70k o meno.
a barcellona dovrebbero spendere 1500M, più di noi, solo per metterlo a posto. quindi non si limiteranno a cambiare i seggiolini credo..
sappiamo che in spagna puntano tanto all'apparenza ed al blasone, ed uno stadio poco capiente è comunque uno smacco. ricorderai quella coreografia "125.000" in un clasico.
è una scelta ragazzi. loro pensano in grande in toto.




Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non è solo una questione del 50% in più di capienza, il nuovo San Siro sarà grande il doppio del Cessum. 15 mila posti premium tengono lo spazio di 30/35 mila posti normali, ovvero le dimensioni saranno come il San Siro attuale. Questo la gente non afferra.


no no lo sapevo già tra l'altro, come ti dicevo sopra la capienza non è così proporzionale alle dimensioni.
senza dubbio il nostro sarà un bello stadio, ma non adatto ad una società ambiziosa come dovremmo essere noi, per me.
sti posti corporate poi li devi anche vendere comunque. trovale 10k persone che ci spendono 350 euro a testa per una partita........ spero che le trovino!


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se dicessero tutti cose diverse dalle mie come affermi non avrei il triplo dei tuoi like.
> comunque.. dal nostro nuovo al conad il rapporto è 1,5 e non 2. ma poco importa. il conad è davvero scaccissimo... non voglio neanche prenderlo a paragone.
> 
> 
> ...


No. C'è un sito che spiega tutto il progetto del Barca. Sarà un'ammodernamento che aggiunge il settore VIP e la copertura.
Il resto della spesa è per il quartiere intorno, per il palazzetto, per il campo del Barca B. La somma totale riguarda un investimento enorme nel quartiere ma il Camp Nou in se non cambierà nella struttura.

Per ridurne la capienza avrebbero dovuto togliere il terzo anello e non lo fanno per i costi enormi che avrebbe, a quel punto non avrebbe senso ristrutturarlo, lo farebbero nuovo.

Ma puoi andare sul sito del progetto che ti spiega tutto con tanto di video.

Ripeto che non puoi confrontare le due cose perchè sono diverse.

Poi noi potevamo (potremmo) fare uno stadio con piu capienza a prescindere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No. C'è un sito che spiega tutto il progetto del Barca. Sarà un'ammodernamento che aggiunge il settore VIP e la copertura.
> Il resto della spesa è per il quartiere intorno, per il palazzetto, per il campo del Barca B. La somma totale riguarda un investimento enorme nel quartiere ma il Camp Nou in se non cambierà nella struttura.
> 
> Per ridurne la capienza avrebbero dovuto togliere il terzo anello e non lo fanno per i costi enormi che avrebbe, a quel punto non avrebbe senso ristrutturarlo, lo farebbero nuovo.
> ...


ho capito.
dipenderà dal progetto probabilmente, so che per s. siro era stato appunto valutato di ridurre la capienza.
però mi chiedo.. dove lo aggiungono il settore vip? o mettono su cubatura o potevano farlo al posto di seggiolini vecchi. anche perchè ora la capienza è 99.000 da quel che si dice.
va be poco importa.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho capito.
> dipenderà dal progetto probabilmente, so che per s. siro era stato appunto valutato di ridurre la capienza.
> però mi chiedo.. dove lo aggiungono il settore vip? o mettono su cubatura o potevano farlo al posto di seggiolini vecchi. anche perchè ora la capienza è 99.000 da quel che si dice.
> va be poco importa.


Penso che sia giusto paragonare il progetto di San Siro a progetti piu simili, con stadi nuovi e quartieri nuovi.

Detto questo, i tuoi dubbi sulla capienza in generale li condivido. Anche secondo me 60 mila sono pochi. Dicono che sarà il piu bello del mondo (ma lo dicono tutti questo), i rendering del progetto sono bellissimi (ma lo sono quelli di tutti gli stadi), pero 60 mila è un po' poco e comporta delle riflessioni sulle conseguenze per i tifosi.

Io da qualche anno non sono piu abbonato ma ci vado molto spesso. Grazie a dei contatti riesco ad avere biglietti gratis anche... il 2027 è lontano e chissa cosa faro... pero temo che le cose saranno molto diverse e non riusciro ad andarci piu tanto spesso e cosi facilmente. Dico questo a sensazione, riflettendo sul progetto.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me 60 mila sono pochi. Dicono che sarà il piu bello del mondo (ma lo dicono tutti questo), i rendering del progetto sono bellissimi (ma lo sono quelli di tutti gli stadi), pero 60 mila è un po' poco e comporta delle riflessioni sulle conseguenze per i tifosi.


E' oltre che bellissimo!

Per curiosità seguo da anni ( solo da spettatore), un forum di ingegneristica.

C'è un topic dedicato totalmente al nuovo San Siro: rendering stupendi, come diciamo anche noi, ma quasi tutti esprimono dubbi sulla trasparenza di quelle vetrate, tutti credono non sia possibile poi nella realtà.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' oltre che bellissimo!
> 
> Per curiosità seguo da anni ( solo da spettatore), un forum di ingegneristica.
> 
> C'è un topic dedicato totalmente al nuovo San Siro: rendering stupendi, come diciamo anche noi, ma quasi tutti esprimono dubbi sulla trasparenza di quelle vetrate, tutti credono non sia possibile poi nella realtà.


Ah interessante. Non mi sono mai interessato al lato tecnico del progetto (anche perchè non saprei proprio valutare se non "mi piace/non mi piace"). In effetti quelle vetrate qualche dubbio da profano me lo fanno venire.

Che sarà / sarebbe bellissimo non ho dubbi.


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ah interessante. Non mi sono mai interessato al lato tecnico del progetto (anche perchè non saprei proprio valutare se non "mi piace/non mi piace"). In effetti quelle vetrate qualche dubbio da profano me lo fanno venire.
> 
> Che sarà / sarebbe bellissimo non ho dubbi.


Io invece amo il lato tecnico delle cose.

Ti ho mandato il link in privato se magari ti interessa l' argomento

Son 140 pagine di discussione per ora


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io invece amo il lato tecnico delle cose.
> 
> Ti ho mandato il link in privato se magari ti interessa l' argomento
> 
> Son 140 pagine di discussione per ora


grazie


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Novembre 2021)

*@willcoyote85 , datti una calmata.
Modera i toni, o metti in ignore gli utenti che ti stanno antipatici. Scegli una delle due.

Poi non dire che non avvertiamo...*


----------

